# Review of Charger ThruNite MCC-4



## HKJ (Sep 15, 2013)

[size=+3]Charger ThruNite MCC-4[/size]















ThruNite is mostly known for flashlights, but now they have also added a charger to their products. This is a universal charger with 4 slots, that can both handle LiIon and NiMH batteries and it has automatic current selection, depending on battery size.






The charger arrived in a white box, this might be because I got one of the first produced.






The contents of the box was a bit sparse, there was the charger, a mains cable and a 12 volt car cable, no instruction sheet.









The charger does not use leds, but has a display. It shows the voltage of the battery and a bar with charging status. 
When charging one of the status bars is flashing for each battery, when finished all 3. bars are steady. This is not a perfect indication (I would have preferred a large "DONE" indicator), but the final block is large enough to be easily seen.
The voltmeter is not a precision indicator, but gives a rough idea about the voltage on the battery.






The display has a limited viewing angle.






The charger has build in mains supply, i.e. it has a mains connector and a 12 volt connector. The mains input is universal voltage (100-240VAC 50/60Hz).
For the 12 volt input the charger has a converter, i.e. it does not draw 4A when charging 4 batteries at 1A, the current draw is lower.









The battery + connection is slightly raised and worked with the flat top batteries I tried. The slider works smooth.
The slider can work with batteries between 30.5 mm and 70 mm.






Behind the slider is some extra springs, they are used to select the 1A charge current. When the slider touches the spring, the charger selects 1A current.
This means that batteries from 64mm long and up will be charged with 1A. This is a safe way to select the current, but some shorter batteries that can be charged will take longer to charge than necessary, because they will not activate the 1A current.
That was the theory, in praxis the circuit does not work that perfectly, see below.











































The charger can handle 70 mm long batteries, including flat top cells. (See my 18650 LiIon comparison for length of different brands).

With 26650/26500/C cells there can be a problem, if they have a small button top. None of my C cell would work (A piece of tinfoil can fix this).
Also with 26650/26500/C cells it is only possible to use two bays, the other two must be empty

With 10440 LiIon cells the charge current is too high and I will not recommend charging them in the charger. 



[size=+2]Measurements[/size]



Discharge a battery with up to 0.25mA (0.06mAh for NiMH) when not connected to power
When power is on the current is varying with 0.5mA around 0 for both LiIon and NiMH.
The voltage readout is only a indication, precision is about 1 on last digit, on NiMH the voltage is measured with current turned off.
The voltage readout has a maximum value of 4.2 volt, if the battery voltage gets much above that the charger will reset.
Will not restart charging if battery voltage drops.
The charge will restart when a battery is inserted or power is cycled.
Below 0.35 volt the charger is charging with a low pulsing current of a few mA.
Up to about 2.2 volt is assumes to be NiMH batteries, above that LiIon batteries.
When charger is powered on with batteries in, it will often start at 1A.
If the slider touches the spring during battery insertion, it might trigger 1A charge, even with a short battery.
Because each channel is independent, the different voltages and currents vary between the channels with a small amount. 




[size=+1]Test with LiIon cells[/size]






The charger does a CC/CV charge with 1A, but the termination current is a bit to high at 170mA.










3400mAh and 2600mAh does also charge fine.














The other slots is the same, except slot 4 has lower termination current (About 130mA, this is better).






Placing a piece of paper between the sense spring and the slider, makes it possible to charge a large cell at low current. As can be seen this did not work, the charger terminates early. This means that the charger has a limit on the mAh it will fill into a battery, this is a very good safety feature.
For small LiIon cells (i.e. 0.5A charge current) this limit is at about 2200mAh, I did not test it for large cells.






A battery with capacity below 2200mAh works perfectly with a termination of about 50mA.






Cheating with the current sense and using 1A to charge the old IMR does also work.






The charger will use full current when charging four batteries. This time I use a thermo sensor on one of the batteries and as can be seen the battery temperature increases about 20°C.






The charger has a fast startup.






Charging is with regular current, no pulsing.



[size=+1]Test with NiMH cells[/size]






It looks like the charger is using a dv/dt termination for NiMH batteries.






Because the charger often starts with 1A current when turned on, many of my NiMH test where done at 1A.






The eneloop-XX takes about 30 minutes more to charge at 1A.














The only channel not starting at 1A at power on was the last one.






I do not know if all 4 eneloop was charged at 1A, two of them was, the one with the DMM's connected and the one with the temperature probe.
The get fairly hot when charging, about 30°C temperature raise. When testing on my test station the temperature raise was about 6°C.






Using the 12 volt input, instead of the main power, did not change it.






I did one test more, where I was very careful with keeping the charge current down to 0.5A and this time it looks much better with about 20°C temperature rise.






M1: 51.5°C, HS1:66.8°C

Using a thermal imager shows that there is something inside the charger, where close to the batteries, that gets hot. it is usual recommended that batteries are charged at below 40°C to 45°C, on top of that the batteries may produce some heat and increase their own temperature.






M1: 43.7°C, HS1: 56.1°C

My termoprobe used to records the curves above was placed at the M1 point.






It takes about 18 minutes to detect a full battery (At 1A it takes about 6 minutes). 






The charger does also start fast with NiMH, no low current to check battery type.






Each 2.5 second the charger stops of 0.17 second to measure the NiMH voltage.



[size=+1]Test with both LiIon and NiMH cells at the same time[/size]






This time it started at 0.5A and it has no problems with a mix of NiMH and LiIon.






Swapping the LiIon and NiMH do also work as expected. There is more noise in the current, probably because the charger is pulsing the NiMH current.


Testing with 2500 volt and 5000 volt between mains and low volt side, did not show any safety problems.



[size=+3]Conclusion[/size]

ThruNite has done a lot of things correct with this charger, it uses CC/CV and dv/dt algorithms to charge, it chargers at the same current with one or four batteries in the charger and it has a fairly good status indicator.
The automatic current selection is good or bad, depending on who you are. You will never forget to select 1A charge current with 18650, but you are forced to use 0.5A with smaller batteries, even if they can take 1A, this means longer charge time for these batteries.
There is one caveat with the charger, be careful when charging short batteries not to trigger 1A charge current. This means always turn the charger on, before putting the batteries in and do not press the slider further back than the battery length!
Except for the caveat above, I will call this charger a good universal charger.



[size=+3]Notes[/size]

The charger was supplied by ThruNite for a review.

All tests are done at 230 VAC mains supply, except when otherwise specified.

Here is an explanation on how I did the above charge curves: How do I test a charger


----------



## gopajti (Sep 15, 2013)

Thank you for your work HKJ!


----------



## lowks (Sep 16, 2013)

Better than xp1 I am guessing?


----------



## HKJ (Sep 16, 2013)

lowks said:


> Better than xp1 I am guessing?



Not for small LiIon cells and it is considerable larger. I.e. it depends on what you are going to use the charger for.


----------



## lowks (Sep 16, 2013)

At this rate I have decided to live with 2 chargers vp1 and my nc2500


----------



## oKtosiTe (Sep 16, 2013)

Not sure if I missed it in the review, but is the display backlit?

Looks like a worthy competitor to the i4. Thanks for the review!


----------



## HKJ (Sep 16, 2013)

oKtosiTe said:


> Not sure if I missed it in the review, but is the display backlit?



I did not write it, I had hoped the picture could show it.





Yes, it has light.


----------



## subwoofer (Sep 16, 2013)

Yet another excellent, thorough review. Your work is very much appreciated, thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## oKtosiTe (Sep 16, 2013)

HKJ said:


> Yes, it has light.


Oops, missed that. Thanks!


----------



## candle lamp (Sep 16, 2013)

Another excellent review. HKJ! :thumbsup:

Thanks for your effort as always.


----------



## TEEJ (Sep 16, 2013)

Great review!

If you had to choose between the Intellicharger i4, and this one, which would you prefer?


----------



## HKJ (Sep 16, 2013)

TEEJ said:


> Great review!
> 
> If you had to choose between the Intellicharger i4, and this one, which would you prefer?



Definitely this one. 
I like that the charge current is constant from 1 to 4 batteries.
I like that it has two current settings.
I like the charging algorithms better.


----------



## teacher (Sep 16, 2013)

Thanks for the great review!!!


----------



## markr6 (Sep 16, 2013)

Thanks for reviewing this so quickly. This and the new NC2500 are on my watch list.


----------



## BillSWPA (Sep 16, 2013)

Thank you for the review. The information in these reviews is proving to be highly valuable as I plan to start using rechargeable batteries. I was just about to order another charger when I saw this review, and am now looking for a retailer that carries this charger.


----------



## cyclesport (Sep 16, 2013)

BillSWPA said:


> Thank you for the review. The information in these reviews is proving to be highly valuable as I plan to start using rechargeable batteries. I was just about to order another charger when I saw this review, and am now looking for a retailer that carries this charger.



FWIW Thrunite's US online store has em' in stock.


----------



## lowks (Sep 16, 2013)

markr6 said:


> Thanks for reviewing this so quickly. This and the new NC2500 are on my watch list.




You can get NC2500 from rc711.com. Nice people and they let me cancel when I found I could get it locally at my place... at the end served me right ... because they ended up being cheaper


----------



## BadBulb4U (Sep 25, 2013)

Thank you for the great review. I also would like to see a "Done" in the led readout when the battery is fully charged. That would completely take out any guessing if the battery was fully charged.


----------



## HKJ (Sep 28, 2013)

A new tool:


----------



## sbbsga (Sep 28, 2013)

Oh wow! That is awesome! 


Sent from mobile device.


----------



## oKtosiTe (Sep 28, 2013)

HKJ said:


> A new tool:


----------



## guiri (Nov 23, 2013)

I have a question. I have the intellicharger i4 but this is the second or third one I have that has some problems. The company I bought it from has been awesome in replacing them but I had enough and didn't want to bother them with more replacememnts.
One channel does not work and the tabs that you pull back to put a battery in are too damn hard to move.

Is this charger better in any way and if so, I'll get this one instead.

Thanks

George


----------



## oKtosiTe (Nov 24, 2013)

guiri said:


> One channel does not work and the tabs that you pull back to put a battery in are too damn hard to move.



Many people, including myself, actually lubricate the rails on the i4 to make them smoother. I used NyoGel, but others have reported success with silicone grease, nano-oil and appliance oil.
Sorry to hear you've been getting lemons.

About the comparison to the i4:



HKJ said:


> TEEJ said:
> 
> 
> > Great review!
> ...


----------



## guiri (Nov 24, 2013)

THanks. So where do you lubricate? Just from the top or do you have to open it?


----------



## oKtosiTe (Nov 24, 2013)

guiri said:


> THanks. So where do you lubricate? Just from the top or do you have to open it?


I just pulled back/down the metal tabs all the way and lubed in between the plastic rails. It requires a pretty pointy applicator, so you could use a toothpick or something similar to rub it on there, but there's no need to open the charger up.
What do you intend to lube with? I used one tiny dab of NyoGel to lube all four rails and it's been holding up for a full year for me.


----------



## guiri (Nov 24, 2013)

No idea about the lube...


----------



## JB (Dec 4, 2013)

HKJ said:


> The voltmeter is not a precision indicator, but gives a rough idea about the voltage on the battery.



HKJ, thanks for the excellent review (as usual).

Regarding the voltmeter display, I guess it is not as good as the Xtar VP1?

I heard some reports that on the VP1 the display can act as a voltmeter to read the volt of a newly inserted battery. Can the MCC-4 do the same?


----------



## HKJ (Dec 4, 2013)

JB said:


> Regarding the voltmeter display, I guess it is not as good as the Xtar VP1?
> 
> I heard some reports that on the VP1 the display can act as a voltmeter to read the volt of a newly inserted battery. Can the MCC-4 do the same?



With only 1 decimal it is not nearly as good as the VP1. One decimal is fine for indicating charge status, but for measuring you need at least two decimal places.
The charge current will also affect the display reading, with the VP1 you can select 0.25A to get as little affect as possible.


----------



## Saquavin (Dec 13, 2013)

Just received mine today.
I charged 2x18650 and 2x AAA at the same time. Nothing to say, I really like the screen indication, even if as you said it is not really accurate, it really helps to check status.

PS : thanks for review, I bought it "because" of you


----------



## RetroTechie (Dec 13, 2013)

HKJ said:


> Yes, it has light.


So what's the lumens output on this backlight? Floody or is it a thrower? Does it have a nice tint?

:santa:


----------



## BillSWPA (Dec 14, 2013)

Please forgive the potentially dumb question, but would there be any issues with using this charger with a 16650 protected Li-Ion cell? The charger lists 26650, 18650, 17670, and 16340/RCR123 as cells it can handle, but not 16650. My thinking is that if it can handle both larger and smaller cells, it can handle this one. Is there anything I am missing?


----------



## HKJ (Dec 14, 2013)

BillSWPA said:


> Please forgive the potentially dumb question, but would there be any issues with using this charger with a 16650 protected Li-Ion cell? The charger lists 26650, 18650, 17670, and 16340/RCR123 as cells it can handle, but not 16650. My thinking is that if it can handle both larger and smaller cells, it can handle this one. Is there anything I am missing?



That is usual correct, this charger is a special case because it select current based on cell length, but 16650 can be charged at 1A without problems, i.e. you can charge 16650 on this charger.

I believe your question was so good that I have updated the table.


----------



## BillSWPA (Dec 14, 2013)

HKJ said:


> That is usual correct, this charger is a special case because it select current based on cell length, but 16650 can be charged at 1A without problems, i.e. you can charge 16650 on this charger.
> 
> I believe your question was so good that I have updated the table.



Thanks!


----------



## RI Chevy (Dec 14, 2013)

I think the 16650 is a newer cell format anyway. Probably why it is not listed on the charger. :thumbsup:


----------



## lamarrk (Feb 14, 2014)

I hate resurrecting an old thread, but is the Fenix ARE-C2 the exact same charger as this one?


----------



## HKJ (Feb 14, 2014)

lamarrk said:


> I hate resurrecting an old thread, but is the Fenix ARE-C2 the exact same charger as this one?



I do not know it, but I would expect it to be. It might even be improved a bit, because it was first released some time after I made this review.


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Feb 14, 2014)

I don't visit here much so I'm posting here to read later.I need a charger for my IMR 26500's.

Any suggestions HKJ?


----------



## HKJ (Feb 15, 2014)

ANDREAS FERRARI said:


> I don't visit here much so I'm posting here to read later.I need a charger for my IMR 26500's.
> 
> Any suggestions HKJ?



Check Xtar chargers.


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Feb 15, 2014)

Thanks buddy.I've been using an old UltraFire WF-139 and magnets and wires to charge my 26500's.Time to update my collection.


----------



## tripplec (Mar 7, 2014)

Sounds like its an OK charger. I am not clear how you did or can force .5A rate especially for AAA Eneloops? Length being the trigger there isn't big difference from AA cells nor can you have mixed rates of charge per bay unless they are short is seems.

So Li-Ions don't over charge to 4.24VDC? I found that assessment somewhere else in googling about this charger.


----------



## HKJ (Mar 7, 2014)

tripplec said:


> Sounds like its an OK charger.



Mostly it is.



tripplec said:


> I am not clear how you did or can force .5A rate especially for AAA Eneloops? Length being the trigger there isn't big difference from AA cells nor can you have mixed rates of charge per bay unless they are short is seems.



The selection between 0.5A and 1A is done with the extra tail spring, isolating it from the back of the batteries will force 0.5A charge, connecting to the tail of the battery will force 1A charge.
But due to the construction 1A charge can also be triggered when batteries are in the charger during power up or the spring is touched when putting batteries in the charge.



tripplec said:


> So Li-Ions don't over charge to 4.24VDC? I found that assessment somewhere else in googling about this charger.



4.24 volt is not overcharge, there will probably be a few chargers from all brands that chargers to 4.24 volt.
There will always be a production tolerance on the charge voltage, some brands are better at keeping this tolerance low than other.


----------



## tripplec (Mar 7, 2014)

Thanks the reference I did read was implying 4.2 should have been the cutoff. I have an Nitecore I4 which is 100% but at time I'd like to have display do some other things. The IQ-328 cannot be trusted since some pack overheat a lot it in but fine in the I4.


----------



## suvro (Mar 16, 2014)

Thanks a ton HKG. Awesome work. I have bought a Fenix ARE-C2 multicharger recently and was unable to find a review for the same. However it appears to be an exact copy of the ThruNite MCC-4 which you have reviewed here. That really helped. I have one small issue with the charger though.


I am trying to charge Sanyo eneloops (2000 mAH). I am trying to charge in all 4 slots at the same time. Problem is, whichever cell I put in the last slot(the right most one)always terminates early and terminates before full charge at 1.4 volts. I figure this because I have lower runtimes with that cell. I have tried switching cells but the same error occurs.



Please suggest on a possible solution or what might be causing this issue.

Best regards,
Suvro


----------



## RI Chevy (Mar 16, 2014)

Welcome to the Forum! :welcome:


----------



## RetroTechie (Mar 16, 2014)

suvro said:


> I am trying to charge Sanyo eneloops (2000 mAH). I am trying to charge in all 4 slots at the same time. Problem is, whichever cell I put in the last slot(the right most one)always terminates early and terminates before full charge at 1.4 volts.


Proper dV/dt charging requires some threshold to determine if/when a maximum voltage was reached. Production tolerances might put this threshold different for different slots.

If the charger goes on to trickle charge NiMH's after "full", you might just leave the battery in a # of hours more to top up. Or move it over to slot 1-3 after you've removed fully charged batteries from those. Or consider the charger defective, and ask for a replacement? :thinking:


----------



## jarheadgreasemonkey (Jun 5, 2014)

Thanx for the great review...

Would you recommend this charger over the Intellicharger i4?

Just wondering as I'm looking at picking up a ThruNite Tn12-2014 and there is an available package deal that includes two protected 3400 mAh ThruNite branded 18650's and a two bay verison of the MCC-4 (appropriately named the MCC-2).

First post here btw.

Have lurked on and off for years and just want all members here to know that although at times the knowledge here is a little TOO much... it is always appreciated.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## HKJ (Jun 5, 2014)

jarheadgreasemonkey said:


> Would you recommend this charger over the Intellicharger i4?
> 
> Just wondering as I'm looking at picking up a ThruNite Tn12-2014 and there is an available package deal that includes two protected 3400 mAh ThruNite branded 18650's and a two bay verison of the MCC-4 (appropriately named the MCC-2).



The MCC-4 has a problem, as I have described above. Except for that problem I like it much better than the i4

But you cannot assume the MCC-2 works the same way, it might and the problem might even be fixed, but without a test it is impossible to say.


----------



## jarheadgreasemonkey (Jun 10, 2014)

HKJ said:


> The MCC-4 has a problem, as I have described above. Except for that problem I like it much better than the i4
> 
> But you cannot assume the MCC-2 works the same way, it might and the problem might even be fixed, but without a test it is impossible to say.



Think I may try the MCC-2 and find out...

Just got 2 protected Fenix 18650's mailed to me for *free* by one of the excellent and generous members here (*thedoc007*).

If/when I do, (order the MCC-2) I'll be sure and post here if the ease of 1A triggering is an issue on the two bay model as well.


----------



## Viperbart (Jun 10, 2014)

I have been using this charger for over a month now (actually the Fenix ARE-C2) and it works perfect as you have reviewed and tested. Resting voltage for my Panasonic 3400mah 18650 is 4.21volts. Ni-MH works good too. 
I would recommend to anyone.


----------



## thedoc007 (Jun 10, 2014)

Do you know when you might gets your hands on a Nitecore Digicharger? The i4 is barely half the price of the MCC-4, looks like the Nitecore D4 will be a more similar price point, and with the addition of the display a more direct competitor. Curious to see what other changes they might have made, and how it compares to the MCC-4.


----------



## HKJ (Jun 10, 2014)

thedoc007 said:


> Do you know when you might gets your hands on a Nitecore Digicharger?



Hopefully later this month.


----------



## BillSWPA (Jun 13, 2014)

I have been using my two MCC-4's for awhile now, and have found them to be very good for AA and AAA NiMH as well as 18650. I have not yet had a missed termination, which is more than I can say for the other smart charger I currently use (misses termination with AAA NiMH too frequently for comfort with this cell size). However, even though the MCC-4 claims to be able to charge C NiMH cells, it is only barely capable of doing so. Only two cells can be charged at a time. These cells just barely fit between the contacts. The charging process must be watched constantly to make sure the cells have not slipped off the positive contact point. Making the positive contact point just a small fraction of an inch higher would solve a lot of problems.


----------



## JetskiMark (Jun 15, 2014)

thedoc007 said:


> Do you know when you might gets your hands on a Nitecore Digicharger? The i4 is barely half the price of the MCC-4, looks like the Nitecore D4 will be a more similar price point, and with the addition of the display a more direct competitor. Curious to see what other changes they might have made, and how it compares to the MCC-4.





HKJ said:


> Hopefully later this month.



I am really looking forward to that.

And thank you for all of your comprehensive reviews.


----------



## farnell1000 (Oct 29, 2015)

Very interesting review, I have just invested in a ThruNite TN4A so I am looking into how best to power and charge it, thank you


----------



## tripplec (Feb 18, 2016)

I don't like the concept of a spring deciding the current. It's also another contact (resistance over age which may not work well with oxidizing metals)
From the chart I cannot charge AA Eneloops above .5A. I do mine at 750mA most of the time and sometimes hovering over them at 1A especial the Pro black versions.
I can make all the selection in current for all cells with my SH-4 Soshine charger. From 250mA to 1A in any bay.

I noticed the display on batter charge level at 4.2V show (2nd symbol half charge, IMO it should show the 3rd) 4.2V is pretty much at the end of the charging so its meaningless info looking at the symbols in many example. Assuming the voltage is very close to reality. It may be better than a D4 Nitecore but only because it can charge a little faster and have 4 channels


----------



## wildcatter (Feb 22, 2016)

tripplec said:


> I don't like the concept of a spring deciding the current. It's also another contact (resistance over age which may not work well with oxidizing metals)
> From the chart I cannot charge AA Eneloops above .5A. I do mine at 750mA most of the time and sometimes hovering over them at 1A especial the Pro black versions.
> I can make all the selection in current for all cells with my SH-4 Soshine charger. From 250mA to 1A in any bay.
> 
> I noticed the display on batter charge level at 4.2V show (2nd symbol half charge, IMO it should show the 3rd) 4.2V is pretty much at the end of the charging so its meaningless info looking at the symbols in many example. Assuming the voltage is very close to reality. It may be better than a D4 Nitecore but only because it can charge a little faster and have 4 channels



The charge indicators not a voltage readout, but simply indicate the amount of charge capacity for the battery in that station , 1 bar flashing means you have not reached 1/3 capacity, one solid bar and the second bar flashing means you at over 1/3 full charge capacity but less then 2/3 of the battery capacity, when you have 2 bars solid and the third bar flashing it means you have reached over 2/3 charge capacity but less than full charge, once the third bar stops flashing and all bars are constantly lit,, the battery in that staion is at it's full charge capacity. 

At all times the voltage is indicated to .0 volts for each battery in each station. I agree and I wish I had one more decimal place showing to .00 volt, If I need I can use my multi tester for confirmation of more exact Voltage and once in a while do. But for the way this charger works, and insurance that my batteries will have the best possible maintenance and life, without over charge on my part or the chargers, at the price I am sold on this charger over any other I have, and a couple I paid much more for. 

I am not a professional, but do try and inform myself with a working knowledge of the type and size batteries I use, and the needs and benefits of the products I use them in. For most this is an insurance policy you will have the best results possible. If I know it is safe and won't degrade my battery life, I am more than capable of tricking the charger and using the 1A charge rate on any battery. This means if I can do that, anyone familiar with these types of chargers can, but those that don't, can be assured their batteries are going to be as properly maintained as possible. For me, I like it so well, I now have two,,, great charger for both pro's and those with little experience properly maintaining batteries,,, this is just my opinion, but I find it the best out there right now dollar for dollar.


----------



## hiuintahs (Feb 22, 2016)

lamarrk said:


> I hate resurrecting an old thread, but is the Fenix ARE-C2 the exact same charger as this one?





HKJ said:


> I do not know it, but I would expect it to be. It might even be improved a bit, because it was first released some time after I made this review.


There is another charger that looks just like these two and its called "Thorfire". It's a lot less money. I bought a couple for $15.80 ea. At least I'm hoping the host is as good of quality as Fenix and Nitecore as it looks the same. I plan to use the body for my own project (I'll take those springs out that are on the common side of the battery and do a different board). HKJ could straighten me out if wrong but my guess is that they all use the same host but different circuits. From what I remember HKJ didn't give the Thorfire a very good review and I can't believe a company like Fenix would sell a substandard charger......so the circuit has to be different, right :shrug: ?


----------



## Milw light (Feb 22, 2016)

guiri said:


> I have a question. I have the intellicharger i4 but this is the second or third one I have that has some problems. The company I bought it from has been awesome in replacing them but I had enough and didn't want to bother them with more replacememnts.
> One channel does not work and the tabs that you pull back to put a battery in are too damn hard to move.
> 
> Is this charger better in any way and if so, I'll get this one instead.
> ...


One channel went out on a 2 month old D2 so its onward to a new one.


----------



## Milw light (Feb 22, 2016)

Thanks for the review, I was considering this charger.


----------

